
Hackers Hijack a Big Rig Truck’s Accelerator and Brakes - 15thandwhatever
https://www.wired.com/2016/08/researchers-hack-big-rig-truck-hijack-accelerator-brakes/
======
scalaris373
So, vehicles can be sabotaged by plugging physical devices into them.. So
what?

Once you have physical access to the internals of a vehicle, there's a myriad
of ways to cause havoc, and this has been the case since ever.

"attackers will find vulnerabilities offering over-the-Internet access to
vehicles’ vulnerable digital innards". I have yet to see a viable attack which
seriously compromises a commercial vehicle's safety without the attacker
needing physical access first.

In the Jeep case, the researchers simply reprogrammed the onboard electronics
to connect to their server and not the official one, as well as to send
commands it was never intended to send (like turn-of-the-brakes and so), but
unless this can be done remotely, it's just another case of sabotaging a car
by getting under the hood, which again is nothing new.

In my opinion, I see lots of journalists calling for histeria, and little real
reasons to worry about this.

